# Outlook keep saying server disconnect!!!!!!



## pool88 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi All,

when I'm writing email in outlook or open mails in outlook, the outlook is stopped working for few minutes and it shows the little outlook icon next to time says disconnect server. this happen everytime,I did recreate new outlook profile and it stills same. any idea?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Make sure that your pop addy is correct.
Make sure that your smtp addy is correct. Check with your isp as
to what those should be.....


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Are you running Exchange?


----------



## pool88 (Jan 31, 2008)

djaburg said:


> Are you running Exchange?
> 
> 
> > yes, i'm running exchange


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

If you're running exchange then you might be losing connectivity with the server. Is this computer using a wireless connection? Hard to say what specifically the issue is, but I would not think it's necessarily the fault of Outlook, I'd say that it's something network related since it appears that you're losing your connectivity.


----------



## maninath (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

If ur in exchange server, there may a web client to check emails - ask the system admin for the web link. if you are abl;e to view then we can check it furthur.

How are you connecting to your exchange server, You might be using VPN,,,chk r u able to connect VPN or not...?

let us know....!


----------



## pool88 (Jan 31, 2008)

djaburg said:


> If you're running exchange then you might be losing connectivity with the server. Is this computer using a wireless connection? Hard to say what specifically the issue is, but I would not think it's necessarily the fault of Outlook, I'd say that it's something network related since it appears that you're losing your connectivity.


I'm not using the wireless, I am connected with the ethernet cable and all my collegues don't have this problem only heppen to me.


----------



## Rasb (Aug 2, 2007)

When you disconnect does anything else disconnect? Try your web browser just to see it your still connected to the network. Check if your network card is install with the right drivers. All else get your network admin to check your account to see if the settings are correct.


----------

